# SUB-MACHINE GUN, 9MM,C1



## my72jeep (13 Apr 2013)

Wondering if any of our members have one in there Collections?


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Apr 2013)

I am aware of 3 in Canada, and have seen photos of 2.

3 were re-imported to Canada through the UK, and sold as Converted Autos (Class 12-3)

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Apr 2013)

Here's some photos of one of them:

http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/showthread.php?865413-CF-SMG-nostalgia


----------



## my72jeep (13 Apr 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I am aware of 3 in Canada, and have seen photos of 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NS I sent you a PM


----------



## my72jeep (13 Apr 2013)

Dam I looked for that Gunutzs thread and missed it thanks for sending it.


----------



## Spanky (13 Apr 2013)

Geez!  Flashbacks!


----------



## armybuck041 (13 Apr 2013)

I'm looking for everything on that table as part of some props for my M151A2. 

I've been trying to find a deactivated SMG for some time now, but may give up in favour of an FN. 

PM me of you have any leads besides Marstar.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Apr 2013)

There's only a handful of Sterlings in Canada, Many more FN's.  

You're best off going to canadinagunnutz.com and posting a WTB for a dewat FN.

NS


----------



## Retired AF Guy (14 Apr 2013)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Geez!  Flashbacks!



Same here!!


----------

